# First strike by CRKT



## shesulsa (Dec 30, 2007)

Just bought this baby today. Anyone else have this yet? Have only grip-tested it, no field yet.  Feels good in my hand in traditional and reverse grips.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 30, 2007)

You gotta let me know what you think about this knife after a while.  I've been thinking about adding it to my collection.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm a little apprehensive about the wrap - I may rough it up a bit, but the form fits my hand rather nicely. It is thicker than most blades I've worked with making it significantly heavier of course.

The butt, as you can see is persuasive which at first turned me away - I've preferred the comfort of either a rounded or flat butt. I was surprised that my forefinger fits quite nicely there without discomfort.  

Here's a better picture of it:







A full tang knife ... I wanna use it!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks good! There's a stabbing blade, eh? I love the look of tantos but don't generally prefer them in use...no deep reason, really.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 30, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I'm a little apprehensive about the wrap - I may rough it up a bit, but the form fits my hand rather nicely. It is thicker than most blades I've worked with making it significantly heavier of course.
> 
> The butt, as you can see is persuasive which at first turned me away - I've preferred the comfort of either a rounded or flat butt. I was surprised that my forefinger fits quite nicely there without discomfort.
> 
> ...



Cool.

If you like that one, I have something to post in a few days that is coming in the mail any day now...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 30, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Cool.
> 
> If you like that one, I have something to post in a few days that is coming in the mail any day now...


Do tell!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 30, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Do tell!



I'll do more then that; I'll provide picks as soon as it's in!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 30, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Just bought this baby today. Anyone else have this yet? Have only grip-tested it, no field yet.  Feels good in my hand in traditional and reverse grips.



I got one, liked it but ended up giving it to a friend that loved it more on his b-day. I like more utilitarian pieces, and I don't think that I could ever use it.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 31, 2007)

I love CRKT blades.  I used to have a great folder from them.  Lost it on the river this summer while kayaking with Erica.  She replaced it with a Gerber of the same general type and I love it too.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> I love CRKT blades. I used to have a great folder from them. Lost it on the river this summer while kayaking with Erica. She replaced it with a Gerber of the same general type and I love it too.


 
I to like CRKT knives, particularly their folding knives.


----------

